# What is your current food obsession??



## LisaLouSSBBW (May 11, 2020)

Mine is CAKE


----------



## Barrett (May 11, 2020)

This has been an obsession of mine since Fall 1987 
(not that it shows, or anything):


----------



## Tracyarts (May 29, 2020)

Nutella spread on graham crackers for dessert.


----------



## Barrett (May 29, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> Nutella spread on graham crackers for dessert.


Mmmmm, Nutella. ❤


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 31, 2020)

Andy's Frozen Custard 
vanilla concrete, almonds, cheese cakes, and caramel


----------



## op user (May 31, 2020)

Pitted olives. And they come in handy glass reusable containers with easy to remove labels


----------



## Barrett (May 31, 2020)

op user said:


> Pitted olives. And they come in handy glass reusable containers with easy to remove labels


Awww, yeah. Love me some olives.
Jalapeño-stuffed Queen olives and Bleu Cheese-stuffed Queen olives are my current jam, olive-wise.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 31, 2020)

I really like these little tomatoes. Together with bread, in pasta, with various vegetables or cheeses or just pure as a snack... so delicious...


----------



## op user (May 31, 2020)

Yes those too.


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 31, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 136257
> 
> 
> I really like these little tomatoes. Together with bread, in pasta, with various vegetables or cheeses or just pure as a snack... so delicious...


I'm not a big tomatoe fan but I love these little ones also. I like cooking them in my omelet mixed with green pepper, basil, red pepper, cheese, and green onions.


----------



## Aqw (May 31, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I'm not a big tomatoe fan but I love these little ones also. I like cooking them in my omelet mixed with green pepper, basil, red pepper, cheese, and green onions.


Big tomatoes cut in half, then put on top a mixture of parley, garlic, bread crumbs and a little olive oil, put in a dish, then in the oven for 90 min, at 110°C : delicious.
I'm sure it'll help you like big tomatoes.


----------



## Jay78 (May 31, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 136247
> 
> 
> Andy's Frozen Custard
> vanilla concrete, almonds, cheese cakes, and caramel


Oooh those look delicious


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 31, 2020)

Aqw said:


> Big tomatoes cut in half, then put on top a mixture of parley, garlic, bread crumbs and a little olive oil, put in a dish, then in the oven for 90 min, at 110°C : delicious.
> I'm sure it'll help you like big tomatoes.


I will try


----------



## op user (May 31, 2020)

And since we are in the "field" of tomatoes sundried tomatoes are great as well - particularly those in a dry and not stored in olive oil.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (May 31, 2020)

It's boba, boba, boba...

Sometimes 2 a say since the quarantine!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 1, 2020)

I love olives. But right now I'm obsessed with persimmons. They are in season here and a friend gave me eight of them today.


----------



## Kenkool (Jun 1, 2020)

Twinkies are my weakness


----------



## BBW_Admirer_Kevin (Jun 1, 2020)

Food. That’s my weakness lol but then I am a chef


----------



## op user (Jun 1, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I love olives. But right now I'm obsessed with persimmons. They in season here and a friend gave me eight of them today.



Local wisdom or tradition says that a large production of persimmons indicates a heavy winter.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin (Jun 1, 2020)

Trader Joe's Kung Pao Chicken mochi balls. TJ's is over an hour's drive one way for me so it's an accomplishment.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 1, 2020)

op user said:


> Local wisdom or tradition says that a large production of persimmons indicates a heavy winter.



I don't think we have a winter here. No snow, no ice. But we do have persimmons.


----------



## op user (Jun 2, 2020)

OK local wisdom is just that. So it doesn't work there. By the way I couldn't live in a place without a kind of winter single digit temperatures some snow...


----------



## Shotha (Jun 2, 2020)

op user said:


> OK local wisdom is just that. So it doesn't work there. By the way I couldn't live in a place without a kind of winter single digit temperatures some snow...



I long for snow and ice. I'm a polar bear.


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Jun 2, 2020)

Cheesecake, Peanut M&Ms, Tacos, Bacon on everything, Grilled jalapenos stuffed with cream cheese and topped with bacon.


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2020)

I tend to fixate in one thing for several months and then not touch it again for years. Right now it’s cheezits. I love peanut m&ms too.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 2, 2020)

My current food obsession is eating everything that I can lay my hands on.


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2020)

Shotha said:


> My current food obsession is eating everything that I can lay my hands on.



you don’t say...


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Jun 2, 2020)

Omelettes


----------



## north2alaska (Jun 20, 2020)

Current obsession is making homemade crab rangoons. I'm slowly tweaking and adjusting recipes until I finally get one right.


----------



## Joker (Jun 24, 2020)

Okra.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 24, 2020)

Joker said:


> Okra.


Can you describe the origin taste of okra, please?!
(I am pretty convinced it has none.)


----------



## Shotha (Jun 24, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Can you describe the origin taste of okra, please?!
> (I am pretty convinced it has none.)



Yes, but isn't it gummy?


----------



## Orchid (Jun 24, 2020)

Cherries, they are in season now. And also apricots but had those fresh only once this year alas.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 24, 2020)

Something really tasteful these days... strawberries. As a cake, milk shake, jam or just as snack...


----------



## Aqw (Jun 24, 2020)

A little chocolate topping? No?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 24, 2020)

Aqw said:


> A little chocolate topping? No?


haha, yeah. But strawberries and melted chocolate (especially with 30°C outside) -always a big mess.


----------



## Aqw (Jun 24, 2020)

Yes, you have it on the fingers, then on the lips and face, then everywhere. Not speaking of the hips and belly.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 24, 2020)

Aqw said:


> *everywhere*.


.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 24, 2020)

Kimchi. So much so that i Made some.


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Jun 24, 2020)

It's "always been tacos". If a van pulled up and it said "Free Tacos" I'd jump in, never to be heard from again.....


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW (Jun 24, 2020)

I've been working on my spaghetti skills as well. I don't "freeze any" as some have suggested, but eat every day until it's gone.


----------



## north2alaska (Jun 24, 2020)

LuvsBustyBBW said:


> It's "always been tacos". If a van pulled up and it said "Free Tacos" I'd jump in, never to be heard from again.....View attachment 136514



Tacos are amazing! I have not met a taco I haven't liked yet


----------



## Shotha (Jun 24, 2020)

At the moment, I'm obsessed with persimmons.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm about to jump back into a mostly pescatarian diet. So lots of salmon, pollock, cod, and shrimp to follow.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 5, 2020)

Spanakopita.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 5, 2020)

Shotha said:


> Spanakopita.


I ❤ saganaki.
***

And for the next few days: blueberries.




Picked those today while it was raining.


----------



## Aqw (Jul 5, 2020)

@Shotha & @DazzlingAnna thank you for encouraging tasting greek food. Both look delicious. I'll taste


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

Boba tea
Boba tea
Boba tea
Boba tea
Boba tea
Boba tea
Boba tea
Boba tea
!!!!! 
(I know, it's "Bubble" tea on the East coast.)
But it's like my crack these days.
"It's like eating a trampoline" say some, referring to the chewy tapioca balls at the bottom.
*BOBA ALL AROUND! *


----------



## Aqw (Jul 5, 2020)

Any kind of chorizo. Usually porc meat, but it has sometimes a little beef. The best I've tasted for the time being, chorizo from pasta negra, a black porc


----------



## Van (Sep 10, 2020)

I have a weakness for King size Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2020)

At the moment it is Jamaican anything.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 10, 2020)

Nobody has bothered to answer Anna's query about okra,so I will jump in. Almost everyone I know hates okra, because they always buy the biggest ones they can find. This is a mistake, Get the _smallest _ones (about the size of your smallest finger) and steam them for no more than five minutes. If you cook them this way, they taste very much like fresh asparagus.


----------



## Barrett (Sep 11, 2020)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Nobody has bothered to answer Anna's query about okra,so I will jump in. Almost everyone I know hates okra, because they always buy the biggest ones they can find. This is a mistake, Get the _smallest _ones (about the size of your smallest finger) and steam them for no more than five minutes. If you cook them this way, they taste very much like fresh asparagus.


I was one of those okra haters (the only vegetable I can say I truly hated), until a friend of mine introduced me to pickled okra earlier this year (I think February).
Pickled okra is actually pretty good, if you liked pickled veggies.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 11, 2020)

Pork. Pork anything.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 11, 2020)

Chicken!
It's been cheap


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> Pork. Pork anything.


Oy Vey. Bacon my heart.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I was one of those okra haters (the only vegetable I can say I truly hated), until a friend of mine introduced me to pickled okra earlier this year (I think February).
> Pickled okra is actually pretty good, if you liked pickled veggies.


 Okra is a fine friend. You can pickle. fry steam or boil. It can be sliced diced and added with liquor on ice but never never call it bad.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 12, 2020)

Joker said:


> Okra is a fine friend. You can pickle. fry steam or boil. It can be sliced diced and added with liquor on ice but never never call it bad.



My wife will call it bad: she breaks out from it.


----------



## Barrett (Sep 12, 2020)

Joker said:


> Okra is a fine friend. You can pickle. fry steam or boil. It can be sliced diced and added with liquor on ice but never never call it bad.


This might be ranging off-topic a bit, but I try very hard not to disparage the food choices of other people.

I can no longer state that I don't like okra because I found a way of preparing it that I like. But even when it was solidly in my "hate" column, I never said it was bad, or attempted to shame people who like it. Same goes for any other type of food that I don't like.
If I don't like a food, I'll go as far as saying that I don't like it, and leave it at that.

Same for the flip-side; if I like a food that others despise... fine. More for me.
I can eat mushrooms until I explode if I choose to do so. You don't have to eat them if you don't like them.

I can look askance at someone who likes their steak cooked well-done, but that's their choice.
That choice isn't forced on me. I can have my steak rare to medium-rare, and that choice doesn't affect them.

I avoid the common "food fights" (which kind of pizza, or BBQ, is the best, or hot dog condiment choice) because they are SILLY.
Our individual tastes in food don't affect each other.


----------



## Shotha (Sep 12, 2020)

I can only think of two foods that I really hated the taste of. Maybe that's why I'm fat.


----------



## BigCutieGigi (Sep 12, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> Mine is CAKE


Hot Cheetos on everything! I’ve had them on burritos, asada fries, hamburgers and just yesterday on Mac & cheese


----------



## Sonic Purity (Sep 12, 2020)

BigCutieGigi said:


> Hot Cheetos on everything! I’ve had them on burritos, asada fries, hamburgers and just yesterday on Mac & cheese


If you had that outdoors around Los Angeles anywhere in the last several days, you likely had it with the free smoke & ash toppings. Did those add to it?


----------



## BigCutieGigi (Sep 13, 2020)

Sonic Purity said:


> If you had that outdoors around Los Angeles anywhere in the last several days, you likely had it with the free smoke & ash toppings. Did those add to it?


I didn’t get any of those toppings, but I’ll accept the risk.


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (Sep 15, 2020)

BigCutieGigi said:


> Hot Cheetos on everything! I’ve had them on burritos, asada fries, hamburgers and just yesterday on Mac & cheese


Yum!! I love licking the Cheeto dust off my fingers lmao


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (Sep 15, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> Yum!! I love licking the Cheeto dust off my fingers lmao


That sounds so good thoooo


----------



## Barbsjw (Sep 16, 2020)

My baby has me craving weird stuff:

Elk burgers (not as hard to find as you'd expect)
Bananas Foster/Peach Melba


----------



## BigCutieGigi (Sep 17, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> That sounds so good thoooo


They were awesome, I usually have them on street vendor corn


----------



## Orchid (Sep 30, 2020)

Not much appetite these days due to my health issues, so I watch videos to see food like this video has great food from Texas omg just wishful thinking.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 30, 2020)

Well, after this past Saturday, I have a new appreciation for Yaki Mandu and all foods Korean!!!


----------



## lonerolling (Oct 1, 2020)

Just keep calm and lets eat....kimchi!


----------



## Barrett (Oct 1, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Well, after this past Saturday, I have a new appreciation for Yaki Mandu and all foods Korean!!!
> View attachment 137645



Is Yaki Mandu like Chinese potstickers?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 1, 2020)

Barrett said:


> Is Yaki Mandu like Chinese potstickers?


Yes, but they are deep fried to a crispy, delicious, and flavorful delight. I've found that Chinese potstickers are either steamed or (steamed) then seared on the outside. In Seoul, you could get yaki from a street vendor, much like hot dogs in the U.S.. They'd make them right in front of you, salt them, and toss them in a paper bag. Probably the best "2 am after the bars" food since bocadillos in Spain!


----------



## Shotha (Oct 1, 2020)

lonerolling said:


> View attachment 137655
> 
> 
> Just keep calm and lets eat....kimchi!



I love Kimchi but I have a funny story to tell about it. I used to buy it from a little Korean shop on my way home from town. One day I bought a big bag of Kimchi and put it unopened in my fridge. A few days later there was a strange cheesy smell in the kitchen. I thought that I had spilled some cheese somewhere, while doing Italian cooking. I hunted high and low for the delinquent cheese. I couldn't find it anywhere. I never thought to look in the fridge. The next day I needed something from my fridge. I opened the fridge to find that the bag of Kimchi had exploded. It looked as if the Texas Chainsaw Massacre had happened in my fridge. The red juice from the Kimchi was all over the interior of the fridge and all over everything in the fridge. Pieces of dried out pickled cabbage hung everywhere like traces of dried up entrails. It didn't put me off Kimchi but I haven't bought any this year because of the way that I have had to change my routines as a result of the pandemic.


----------



## JackCivelli (Oct 1, 2020)

Same obsession it’s been for many years now.
Sushi!


----------



## DWilliams1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, it’s autumn again...so apple and pumpkin desserts it is! Nothing says autumn like polishing off an apple pie, with a side of eggnog (straight, or with a pinch of nutmeg).

i got lazy and bought this from the bakery. But sometimes I enjoy making my own pies too.


----------



## GeeseHoward (Oct 2, 2020)

This week has been baking puddings... Last one I made was banana, white chocolate and butterscotch. The sliced croissants roasted perfectly crisp in the oven.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Oct 2, 2020)

a Korean dish called Tteokbokki


----------



## Dayeme35 (Oct 4, 2020)

garbage fries



Galactic fries


----------



## Shotha (Oct 5, 2020)

All of it.


----------



## pepsicola93 (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m “basic”... Lol. So, I’m currently obsessed with finding anything and everything pumpkin spice!

A current favorite is the pumpkin noosa yogurt.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 9, 2020)

Actually, when I go grocery shopping, I always take a pocket calculator with me to make sure that I get the most calories that I can for my money. That's my real food obsession.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 20, 2020)

Tart, crisp Granny Smith apple wedges dipped into cajeta (goat milk based caramel sauce).


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2020)

Winter == Stew/Soup. Any kind. Canned or homemade. I made beef stew in my instant pot this evening. Used too much beef broth tho, so It came out more like soup than stew, even after using cornstarch to thicken it. Like having entirely too much beef gravy.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 23, 2020)

clementines and oranges.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 23, 2020)

The clementines/mandarins are good this year. Small piece of Stilton cheese, started it today and is enough until Boxing day.


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (Dec 23, 2020)

Tracyarts said:


> Tart, crisp Granny Smith apple wedges dipped into cajeta (goat milk based caramel sauce).


That sounds delicious!!


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (Dec 23, 2020)

Fuzzy said:


> Winter == Stew/Soup. Any kind. Canned or homemade. I made beef stew in my instant pot this evening. Used too much beef broth tho, so It came out more like soup than stew, even after using cornstarch to thicken it. Like having entirely too much beef gravy.


That would have been perfect for me! I love a lot of liquid in my stews!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 23, 2020)

Popcorn with nutritional yeast sprinkled all over, once buttered. It is addictive!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 23, 2020)

Navajo tacos: fry bread, ground beef *(vegetarian substitute, in my case), shredded cheese, shredded lettuce, and salsa.

*The real, authentic dish uses mutton, I am told.


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (Dec 23, 2020)

What is fry bread??


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 26, 2020)

Fruit juice spritzers. Specifically grape seltzer mixed with Concord grape juice and cranberry lime seltzer mixed with cranberry juice cocktail.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2020)

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> What is fry bread??


woah.. usually get this during the summer Rodeo season.. there used to be a local fast food chain that would make these things..


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (Dec 26, 2020)

Fuzzy said:


> woah.. usually get this during the summer Rodeo season.. there used to be a local fast food chain that would make these things..



That looks yummy!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2020)

I only went to CostCo to look at 4K TVs.. and this followed me home.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 26, 2020)

All of it...


----------



## MattB (Dec 27, 2020)

Cheddar Jalapeño Cheetos.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Dec 28, 2020)

I just started eating seafood again ( going from vegetarian to pescatarian) and I’m mad over tuna right now!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2020)

Tuna casserole sounds really tasty right meow


----------



## Van (Dec 29, 2020)

I can't get my mind off of sweet potato pie.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 4, 2021)

Donuts. I made my own this evening!!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 5, 2021)

I think that I'm a dough nut. I'm nutty about anything made with dough.


----------



## Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo (Jan 5, 2021)

Lately, man it‘s been ramen. Like craving quality, hole in the wall shop ramen. Which I can only get from one place here in ol’ Dixie.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 5, 2021)

Hot Cross Buns! They literally arrived the day after Christmas. Quality control is important, to make sure they are ready for the big day.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 5, 2021)

Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo said:


> Lately, man it‘s been ramen. Like craving quality, hole in the wall shop ramen. Which I can only get from one place here in ol’ Dixie.



Me too! I was watching some Ramen making vids recently and craving it so hard. I love Korean Ramen (or Ramyeon ) with the hot red pepper powder added. 🌶


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 5, 2021)

Chobani flip yogurts


----------



## Jay78 (Jan 5, 2021)

Peanut butter pretzel bites


----------



## Shotha (Jan 5, 2021)

Jay78 said:


> Peanut butter pretzel bites



I love those. Here we just call them "peanut butter pretzels".


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 9, 2021)

Danish Butter Cookies. Just got a 5 lb can from Amazon. Should last me a week.


----------



## penguin (Jan 9, 2021)

The cheesecake I'm going to order for my birthday next week.


----------



## StillGotNothing (Jan 9, 2021)

Stew Peas with rice and seasoned spring greens. It’s a Caribbean dish and I will be making it for my dinner next week. To me it’s perfect comforting food at cold times of year. 🌨


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 22, 2021)

Smokehouse almonds. I love to eat them whilst drinking an ice cold Pepsi. The smoky salt with the bubbly sweet is amazing!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 22, 2021)

Everything with salty caramel.

(Had yoghurt with a salty caramel topping. And pretzel pieces with salty caramel.)


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 22, 2021)

At $.99 a pint, I'm up to 3 pints a week.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 10, 2021)

Deep dish pizza with weird toppings:

Sausage, olives, artichoke hearts, and pineapple.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Deep dish pizza with weird toppings:
> 
> Sausage, olives, artichoke hearts, and pineapple.


Totally not weird to me, Barb!


----------



## Barrett (Feb 10, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Deep dish pizza with weird toppings:
> 
> Sausage, olives, artichoke hearts, and pineapple.


Those are awesome toppings!
I may not have thought of adding pineapple to the rest of those, BUT, I would TOTALLY eat that combo. 
(I love artichoke hearts on pizza, and I am *not* one of those puritanical pizza prigs who decree that pineapple doesn't belong on pizza.)


----------



## stampy (Feb 10, 2021)

I have been craving pie. I think I could eat it for every meal. Especially fruit pies with flaky crust and ice cream. Yesterday I ate a whole lemon meringue pie for dessert. It was pretty good.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 10, 2021)

My current obsessions are cherries and seaweed (not together).


----------



## Barrett (Feb 10, 2021)

jrose123 said:


> At $.99 a pint, I'm up to 3 pints a week.


I had a short phase last year wherein I had four pints of Ben & Jerry's a day, a couple-three times per week. I even purchased a mini-freezer to support that habit.
But, I'm a Ben & Jerry's loyalist, and it's too expensive to indulge in that much on a long-term basis, so that particular ice cream binge period fizzled out.
(wasn't interested in carrying-on with another brand.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2021)

Snickers. Peanut. Brownie. I just ordered a case from Walmart dot com.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 10, 2021)

Fuzzy said:


> Snickers. Peanut. Brownie. I just ordered a case from Walmart dot com.


I'm going to pretend that I didn't see this post, because I'm not ready to be at the point of needing to remove a wall in order to get out of my house.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm a sucker for the next new chocolate confection. I recall an obsession with the Snickers White. It wasn't a chocolate flavored white coating. It was white chocolate wrapped around a Snickers. I bought all I could find. To the point that I no longer want them. Obsessive, Compulsive. Wonderful. Same reaction and response to the Peanut Brownie.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 10, 2021)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm a sucker for the next new chocolate confection. I recall an obsession with the Snickers White. It wasn't a chocolate flavored white coating. It was white chocolate wrapped around a Snickers. I bought all I could find. To the point that I no longer want them. Obsessive, Compulsive. Wonderful. Same reaction and response to the Peanut Brownie.


I often do the same thing.
I haven't heard of Snickers White, though. I'll have to look for it.
I love me some Snickers. My last major obsession with them was the Espresso flavor, but it was difficult to find around here.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 11, 2021)

Chocolate peanut butter ice cream


----------



## jrose123 (Feb 13, 2021)

Fuzzy said:


> Snickers. Peanut. Brownie. I just ordered a case from Walmart dot com.


Tried 'em! Heck, why couldn't they just make a regular-sized bar? If you like that, try M&M Brownie.


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 13, 2021)

Next time I order pizza, I'll probably upgrade from sausage to linguica.


----------



## jrose123 (Feb 21, 2021)

I cooked! Hungry for childhood meal. I think I put my "foots" in it. Porcupine Meatballs, Baked Mac and Cheese and Bacon Smothered Greed Bean.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 21, 2021)

jrose123 said:


> I cooked! Hungry for childhood meal. I think I put my "foots" in it. Porcupine Meatballs, Baked Mac and Cheese and Bacon Smothered Greed Bean.View attachment 140180



Greed beans? I bet that I'd like them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 22, 2021)

Cheap. Totinos. Pizza. Been craving that cracker style crust all week.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 22, 2021)

stampy said:


> I have been craving pie. I think I could eat it for every meal. Especially fruit pies with flaky crust and ice cream. Yesterday I ate a whole lemon meringue pie for dessert. It was pretty good.


I've done that with pumpkin pie, and also with cheesecake.
I have a difficult time controlling my bingeful nature when confronted with either one. (and lemon meringue and key lime meringue would also make the cut.)


----------



## Barrett (Feb 22, 2021)

I've not had the extreme pleasure of making and tucking-in to this (YET), but this IS my current obsession:


And this will be dessert:


----------



## Devi (Feb 23, 2021)

I am really into pizza right now. It's so plain and boring I know. Typical.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 23, 2021)

BigCutie Devi said:


> I am really into pizza right now. It's so plain and boring I know. Typical.  View attachment 140204
> View attachment 140204



Pizza is never boring!


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Feb 23, 2021)

Mint Oreo ice cream waffle sandwiches


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Feb 23, 2021)

BigCutie Devi said:


> I am really into pizza right now. It's so plain and boring I know. Typical.  View attachment 140204
> View attachment 140204


You don't make it look boring giiirl I saw ur video eating this and I do have to say, you make it look like the most interesting item to eat in the world giiirl!


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 23, 2021)

Canned fruit cocktail (with extra cherries) and cottage cheese. No idea why I'm craving it like crazy, but I am.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 24, 2021)

Poke. God if it were cheaper and low mercury I could probably eat it everyday.


----------



## DWilliams1 (Feb 24, 2021)

BigCutie Devi said:


> I am really into pizza right now. It's so plain and boring I know. Typical.  View attachment 140204
> View attachment 140204



looks delicious!! Can never go wrong with pizza. Have some of the best places here in NY Little Italy .


----------



## jrose123 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tracyarts said:


> Canned fruit cocktail (with extra cherries) and cottage cheese. No idea why I'm craving it like crazy, but I am.


That's a real craving, I can appreciate.
I keep cottage cheese and canned mandarin oranges. I sprinkle a little dry instant vanilla pudding on top. Delicious!


----------



## jrose123 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sundried Tomato Jambalaya with Sausage, Chicken, and Shrimp
Buttered Broccoli


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 25, 2021)

Cheese and bacon rolls. I like to split them in half, smear with garlicky passata, add some grated pizza blend cheese, mushrooms, shallot sprinkles, salami slivers and dot with pineapple pieces. After a blast in the hot oven, it's like a baby pizza with a naughty bottom.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 25, 2021)

Sticky rice. I was stumped on what to make for dinner two nights ago and saw a box of it in the frozen foods section, and decided to go for it, knowing rice I make at home is just never as dense and chewy and chopstickable as what one gets in a restaurant.

It looked really unimpressive, too, when I opened the box but I popped it in the oven as directed and danged if it didn't rawk my world! Had it with some sauteed veggies and chicken. @StickyRiceRox


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 25, 2021)

Yukon gold oven fried potatoes (olive oil and sea salt)


----------



## Devi (Feb 26, 2021)

BigCutieDelilah said:


> You don't make it look boring giiirl I saw ur video eating this and I do have to say, you make it look like the most interesting item to eat in the world giiirl!


 Lol thank you! You are too sweet.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 28, 2021)

Coco whip!


----------



## Barbsjw (Feb 28, 2021)

@AuntHen are you vegan or lactose intolerant?


----------



## Barrett (Feb 28, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Coco whip!
> 
> View attachment 140335


I need that in my life.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 19, 2021)

Homemade baked goods. Bread, cinnamon rolls, donuts, cakes. I've been a baking fool for awhile now.


----------



## Rob hudson (Mar 20, 2021)

I haven't baked anything in a while. Should really get back to it.

Currently I've been on an Oreo kick.

Whatever happened to peanut butter Oreos.


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 7, 2021)

Nuts, nuts, nuts. All sorts of nuts (and seeds such as pumpkin seeds) apart from peanuts which aren‘t nuts anyway (only pure peanut puree in my morning porridge). My favourite ones are Brazil nuts and macadamia nuts.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 10, 2021)

Vanilla milkshakes or vanilla malts. I've hit up Dairy Queen and Culver's frequently


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 10, 2021)

Chickpeas...I couldn‘t do without them: As hummus, falafel or pancakes made from chickpea flour


----------



## Rob hudson (Apr 10, 2021)

luckyfa said:


> Chickpeas...I couldn‘t do without them: As hummus, falafel or pancakes made from chickpea flour


Don't forget channa masala! Yum.


----------



## Van (Apr 10, 2021)

Ice cream


----------



## jrose123 (Apr 10, 2021)

I almost hate to share these, but anything for my kindred. I'm from the south, so pimento cheese is in my blood. If I were to go all out, I'd have ritz crackers and raspberry jam...sublime. Newest obsession...Canada Dry Bold...like a cheap ginger beer! All together, better than sex without an orgasm.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 12, 2021)

Two things...
1. Chili roasted pistachios. Amazing! Addicted. 🌶
2. Pretzel chips with apple juice... meaning you crunch a few and when your mouth is dry and salty, you sip some sweet, tart juice and continue this process throughout the entire snack.. Great combo!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm obsessed. just want a big bowl of this!


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 6, 2021)

Watermelon and smoothie bowls. It's frickin' hot so I'm basically eating icy, watery foods.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2021)

Milkshakes


----------



## Shotha (Jun 7, 2021)

I love chanko-nabe. It's a good meal in the winter months and our winter has just started. I bought a daikon today, so that I can make a big pot of it.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 7, 2021)

Crisp bacon with fried eggs - pancakes thick and fluffy topped with real butter and syrup - fresh squeezed OJ - dark roasted rich coffee with cream and sugar - and maybe some custard filled long john donuts on the side! ummmmm ummmmmm ummmmmm!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 7, 2021)

Lately, I've been preparing some restaurant quality NY Strip steaks. They are coming out tender, juicy, and flavorful!


This isn't mine. I'm not one to take pictures of my own food.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 7, 2021)

Cherries.


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 7, 2021)

Besides pizza, are french fries with chocolate milkshake still a thing with anyone? 

Just craving all three!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 7, 2021)

I think that I'm just a common-or-garden glutton. I don't care so much about how my food tastes, just so long as there's a lot of it.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 9, 2021)

Not a food but a drink...

Making my own cherry cokes. I bought the maraschinos in syrup and put some in the bottom of glass and add my ice and coke. It's so much better than pre made cherry coke and plus I buy the caffeine free coke so I don't stay up all night


----------



## SSBHM (Jun 9, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Not a food but a drink...
> 
> Making my own cherry cokes. I bought the maraschinos in syrup and put some in the bottom of glass and add my ice and coke. It's so much better than pre made cherry coke and plus I buy the caffeine free coke so I don't stay up all night



ever make cherry coke floats? cherry coke with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 9, 2021)

Breakfast for the past few weeks has been two pieces of sourdough toast topped with smoked salmon flavored cream cheese, avocado, and everything bagel seasoning topped with an over easy egg.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 9, 2021)

I've developed a wee craving for ice cream, and that has turned into a bit of an obsession with meeting Ben and Jerry at the freezer section of my supermarket. I really want to try Chubby Hubby and Chocolate Fudge Brownie. Ooh, also Cherry Garcia.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 9, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> Not a food but a drink...
> 
> Making my own cherry cokes. I bought the maraschinos in syrup and put some in the bottom of glass and add my ice and coke. It's so much better than pre made cherry coke and plus I buy the caffeine free coke so I don't stay up all night



I must try that.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 16, 2021)

Vanilla iced coffee. I had been getting it from McDonald's because that's whose vanilla iced coffee tastes best to me (I have very basic and simple coffee tastes). But I figured out how to copycat it at home. So I've been having a glass every night. It involves brewed vanilla flavored coffee, Horizon vanilla flavored milk, vanilla flavored real dairy coffee creamer, and a pump of Torani vanilla syrup. It's very milky, very vanilla, slightly sweet, and mildly coffee flavored. Just like I like it.


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW (Aug 16, 2021)

Current obsession is Jalapeno & Lime Ruffles dipped in sour cream!


----------



## Joker (Aug 17, 2021)

Mine is purple corn chips and Avocado with my homemade salsa.


----------



## Anitra08 (Aug 18, 2021)

Dayeme35 said:


> View attachment 137709
> 
> garbage fries
> 
> ...


uYUMMMMMMMMMMMMMY


----------



## BBW1972 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sesame Crunch salad (BIG salad) topped with my home grown garden tomatoes. So refreshing for those hot summer days.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 26, 2021)

Over the course of the last few months, I've been eating chicken caesar salad a great deal for lunch.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 26, 2021)

Plums.


----------



## BBW1972 (Aug 26, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> Over the course of the last few months, I've been eating chicken caesar salad a great deal for lunch.


I love Caesar salad as well. Pretty much any salad is good!


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Aug 26, 2021)

Breakfast sandwiches... some scrambled egg.. nice cheddar... some sort of meat (today was leftover fried chicken breast for a chickfila type thing) few grinds of black pepper on a buttered english muffin.


----------



## ChattyBecca (Sep 1, 2021)

Glazed jelly donuts an a BIG chocolate milk. Ben on this kick for 2 weeks it seems.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Sep 5, 2021)

Jalapeño Cheese Fries


----------



## Jay78 (Sep 5, 2021)

Salami


----------

